# Exo Terra rusting lid?



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

I've had my Exo terra 45 x 45 x 60 for less than 2 months and the lid is already rusting where my heat source is. I'm not sure if it's because the set up has to be kept humid throughout the day.. Is there anywhere that sells replacements?


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

I have one of these also I hope mine doesn't rust!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

My 2 cresties are in 45x45x60 exo terras. Pumpkin came with his and his was already fairly rusted and my other I brought brand new has started to rust also. I think it's just due to the humidity unfortunately. 

Bret.


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

I thought it was humidity… :|
I'm getting 1-2 more Exo terras, so does anyone know any lid replacements?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Do your own by replacing the mesh using stainless steel mesh from fleabay.

Dave


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not at all a DIYer.. :lol2: 
I suppose i'll just have to wait and see what happens.. Or just buy a new terrarium completely. There's absolutely no way I can make my own. :?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Reptitat said:


> I'm not at all a DIYer.. :lol2:
> I suppose i'll just have to wait and see what happens.. Or just buy a new terrarium completely. There's absolutely no way I can make my own. :?


Just pull out the rubber seal on the underneath of the lid which is all that holds the mesh in.
Put the mesh on top of the new mesh to cut round for the size which is easily done with scissors.
Put the new mesh on the lid, tuck the edges in and push the seal back in.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/950115-exo-terra-mesh-lid-repair.html

has a few handy links


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Could spray paint it?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

these meshes do rust and depending on the batch some seem to be worse than others. They also fill with dust and calcify up.

It is our advice for getting the max amount of light through one to remove it monthly and brush it with a wire brush thoroughly and to replace the entire thing every year.

you cant stop it,

john


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> these meshes do rust and depending on the batch some seem to be worse than others. They also fill with dust and calcify up.
> 
> It is our advice for getting the max amount of light through one to remove it monthly and brush it with a wire brush thoroughly and to replace the entire thing every year.
> 
> ...


Is there by any chance a way of galvanizing the metal to prevent it from rusting? Or just stopping it from rusting completely? Or as you say wire brush it and replace every year?

Bret.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I do not know of a process?? it would be worth looking into. but remember if you use a process that reduces the size of the holes in the mesh, less light will get through. This is why it is so important to wire brush these tops frequently.

john,




BretJordan said:


> Is there by any chance a way of galvanizing the metal to prevent it from rusting? Or just stopping it from rusting completely? Or as you say wire brush it and replace every year?
> 
> Bret.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Painting is galvanising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Any process that adds to the wire diameter will decrease the amount of light that can travel through the mesh, this will obviously reduce the transmission of UVB into the enclosure.

Anodising may be a better option, but the mesh will still need cleaning to remove dust and particle build ups fairly often.

John




Far2lively said:


> Painting is galvanising
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Any process that adds to the wire diameter will decrease the amount of light that can travel through the mesh, this will obviously reduce the transmission of UVB into the enclosure.
> 
> Anodising may be a better option, but the mesh will still need cleaning to remove dust and particle build ups fairly often.
> 
> John



It won't decrease it that much surely?? If a quick spray is applied?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

you will be extremely surprised, its worth doing a proper lab test however.

to put it into context, a top that has dust issues will reduce measurable light by about 10-15% more than the a clean mesh. That can make a massive difference when trying to generate and maintain wild indexes.

have a go and see though

john 




Far2lively said:


> It won't decrease it that much surely?? If a quick spray is applied??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

If painting the mesh you can run into several problems.
First of all as it's a mesh you would need a flexible paint or it will crack and flake over time especially if overhead heating is used.
You need to find a paint that is also none toxic.
As John says you will reduce the hole size in the mesh.
Either as said remove and clean regular or replace with a decent stainless steel mesh.


----------

